# HDMI, insulated wall



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

That same way any other wire is fished in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Gee thanks. I'm not fishing, this is rough-in.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm thinking the cheap and dirty way is just to put a plaster ring at receptacle height, another one at the TV and run the HDMI between the two on the warm side of the VB.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> How do you guys run HDMI to a wall mount TV without damaging the vapour barrier?


I'm coming up to Canada to tear the U right off your keyboard.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> I'm coming up to Canada to tear the U right off your keyboard.


Okay, I'll give you my address. It's the house with the Harleys parked in front and the windows painted black. Don't bother knocking, just walk in.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

I install a 1 1/4" pvc pipe chase in new homes with a low voltage ring on top and bottom for any future in the wall cables between reciever and tv location

Sent from my Galaxy S3 Mobile Command Center


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

99cents said:


> Gee thanks. I'm not fishing, this is rough-in.


Well then in that case the same way you would put an outlet in the wall.

This seems like a DIY post


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Put a data ring up with a boot behind it. Insulators will tape it sealed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> Well then in that case the same way you would put an outlet in the wall.
> 
> This seems like a DIY post


You don't understand air infiltration, do you? On second thought maybe you do...


----------

